# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Time???

## Dundee

Not long now lads and ladies

Countdown to 4. Mai 2013 06:30 in Auckland

----------


## baldbob

RRRROOOAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's my duck call!!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> RRRROOOAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's my duck call!!!!



Cam was telling me he heard that coming from your and AB's tent............a lot............up the Whataroa. Does it work on Thar and Chams as well?

----------


## Rushy

That is quite good.  I may send that link to my brother in law.

----------


## baldbob

> Cam was telling me he heard that coming from your and AB's tent............a lot............up the Whataroa. Does it work on Thar and Chams as well?


No that was a MOOOKOKKOOLLLOOOOOOOO !!!!

----------


## gsp follower

[img][/img]

almost time for roast duck again cant wait

----------


## Toby

Soon, I heard some ducks on the pond the other night so I know I may have a chance at 2 anyway

----------


## Happy

Ouchhh had a look see last night at the main pond where the mothership Mai Mai resides and proceeded to walk across it with out getting wet feet.
Its not been empty since mates longest memory way long ago 20 yrs +  Cant pump it as no water source close enough comes from a stream way up in the Kaimais .. 
 Bugger ....

----------


## Dundee

> Ouchhh had a look see last night at the main pond where the mothership Mai Mai resides and proceeded to walk across it with out getting wet feet.
> Its not been empty since mates longest memory way long ago 20 yrs +  Cant pump it as no water source close enough comes from a stream way up in the Kaimais .. 
>  Bugger ....


Shit thats no good Happy,I hope you have other options?

Down the river last night there were hundreds of mallards and parries feeding on a recently harvested maize pd,I hope they stay in the area.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Shit thats no good Happy,I hope you have other options?
> 
> Down the river last night there were hundreds of mallards and parries feeding on a recently harvested maize pd,I hope they stay in the area.


yeah mr dundee cant wait 4 roast duck or stir fry yummy.

----------


## gsp follower

found a little hidden pond today holding bout 60 odd mallards problem is every man and his dog, litterly, walks or runs past it most days  :Oh Noes: 
so im not ho;ding my breath some bugger wont stumble over it :Pissed Off:

----------


## Bonecrusher

Not long now tagged the maimai yesterday so many ducks, parries, swans & canada's just plain ridiculous

In past season's my water has looked like this 




Not so this year and a die back of raupo

----------


## Dundee

Still plenty of water for ducks BC :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bonecrusher

Raupo die off has really opened the area out

----------


## gsp follower

what a crackin spot bc

----------


## Bonecrusher

Public water too mate I moved to the BOP and needed to find somewhere to shoot F & G were worse than useless to deal with  :Sad:  So I got in the wagon one Sunday and did some legwork myself shot here ever since took a couple of years to site the maimai in the best possie but it's worked well for the last four or five years. Done a lot of planting now flax, oak trees etc it's starting to look real good

----------


## Toby

Have your own little pest control system in place?

----------


## Bonecrusher

Not practical to do Toby it's a two hour drive from home but I certainly have thought about it - poison would be the only way

----------


## Dundee

Shock horror yes I was wandering the river today :ORLY:    Dropped my fishing gear and snuck upstream for a few pics of the birds :Grin: 

Enjoy members

----------


## Toby

At least you have some ducks around dundee. I have seen a few in maize paddocks but the ones I shoot might not picked until june which is too late haha.

----------


## Dundee

I been mucking around at one of home ponds today as the dam syphon had stopped again.

Thanks to Happy and the gadget he sent us I did some gps work and got the elevation right.

Bottom pond was 684ft above sea level

So changed too one of the higher ponds that had water which was 700ft asl


Changed the big blue float to a cuppla decoys but it was a lot of work shifting foot valves tieing decoys and turning valves on.

Top dam :Grin:  Some water at 700 feet asl

And hopefully tomorrow last fill up of syphon it should be running :Omg: 

Tap at the shed where we are dragging water from the pond is 640ASL so hopefully bit more pressure tomorrow

----------


## Rushy

> Shock horror yes I was wandering the river today   Dropped my fishing gear and snuck upstream for a few pics of the birds
> 
> Enjoy members
> Attachment 8328Attachment 8329Attachment 8330Attachment 8331Attachment 8332Attachment 8333


Good to go come the first weekend in May the Dundee!

----------


## Chris

"almost time for roast duck again cant wait" ....still got a couple of  C box's of them in the freezer,I'm the only 1 here eats them.

Whacked some wholes to fit motion stakes in my old decoys last week, no water in the ponds so be shooting over paddocks .

----------


## Dundee

Syphon is working good now.....................26 days to go

----------


## Rushy

Looks like you are ready to rip into it Dundee

----------


## Chris

2 weeks before the season opens they'll be no-where to be found ,like every year.Must be bred into them or some thing.

----------


## puku

Shit Dundee I thought you had got in early with the first pic in the above post.  The realised I've seen some of those photos before.

We went down and did some work to the Mai Mai today, Pond looks well used and grain is getting cleaned up.  Only problem is I've not seen anymore than 20 mallards on the piece of water in question.  As for the rest of the river heaps of mallards spread around.

----------


## Happy

> I been mucking around at one of home ponds today as the dam syphon had stopped again.
> 
> Thanks to Happy and the gadget he sent us I did some gps work and got the elevation right.
> 
> Bottom pond was 684ft above sea level
> 
> So changed too one of the higher ponds that had water which was 700ft asl
> Attachment 8484Attachment 8485
> 
> ...


Gadget under control that's good to see. Wicked Dundee and good work.

----------


## Happy

Four weeks ago we were sitting on my deck counting 5 to 6 hundy a night now all diss appeared and none. What's with that ???
No water in our main pond. A little in the home pond. No idea what's gonna happen on opening morn !!

----------


## Dundee

> Shit Dundee I thought you had got in early with the first pic in the above post.  The realised I've seen some of those photos before.
> 
> We went down and did some work to the Mai Mai today, Pond looks well used and grain is getting cleaned up.  Only problem is I've not seen anymore than 20 mallards on the piece of water in question.  As for the rest of the river heaps of mallards spread around.


Puku I am as itchy as a flea on a dogs back, can't wait!! Still got work to do on the big pond but the d day is getting closer :Grin: 

Spent half the arvo waiting for Levi1 but the bugger didn't turn up :Oh Noes:

----------


## kotuku

still nailin those eels dundee!! just been having a chat with our bank and on hoppin in the truck to come home sees 50odd mallards wheelin about above the shoppin mall.thats gotta be a good omen me thinks!

----------


## Dundee

> still nailin those eels dundee!! just been having a chat with our bank and on hoppin in the truck to come home sees 50odd mallards wheelin about above the shoppin mall.thats gotta be a good omen me thinks!


You can't beat the moving decoys cheaper than a roboduck :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Thats a great idea. just on my pond I need water and when there is water the eel will probably just go over the bank and swim around in the creek and I'll lose my decoy

----------


## BRADS

That is so sweet mate :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

A few more old ones :Grin:       23 days to go

----------


## Toby

I'm keen for shooting even though I don't think I'll get much just being able to duck shoot is going to be great.

----------


## Dundee

Headn over too the no.1 pond to do some work............20 days to go

----------


## EeeBees

20    could be worse, could still be 21 or 36...20 will have to do :O O:

----------


## Dundee

Done some work,this was the approach from the top of the ridge.


Possom trapper and my mate with the gear and I bagged the hare


We ripped the back wall off and built it out a bit more



A bit more room in the back for gear


And the end result

----------


## Dundee

Last photo taken at top of the ridge it blends in quite well

----------


## Rushy

> Last photo taken at top of the ridge it blends in quite well
> Attachment 8698


Good to go Dundee and only 19 now.

----------


## Toby

About time my lil brother turned 16 and got his FAL. He got the ammo for us now I just have to finish up and get home for shooting hopefully. Im started to get more excited that its getting close to duck shooting.

Just quick question, can you shoot ducks with a bow or is that illegal?

----------


## Dundee

Thats illegal Toby

----------


## Toby

Damn, oh well shotguns are still fun

----------


## Dundee

Couple pics at the river



18 to go :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

You are getting excited Dundee

----------


## Chris

> You are getting excited Dundee


I know I'm getting keen ,got some descent rain so my little ponds & swamp should have some water in.
Willow weed is waist deep so the feed is sorted . Think I need to book in another week annual leave now.

----------


## Dundee

> I know I'm getting keen ,got some descent rain so my little ponds & swamp should have some water in.
> Willow weed is waist deep so the feed is sorted . Think I need to book in another week annual leave now.


We got 4mm........................17 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EeeBees

We got rain too, Dundee...fantastic...17...its still far too many... :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

Heres another duck shooting game I got up to season 9 on first attempt

http://huntinggames123.com/online-du...ting-game.html

----------


## Happy

We have 39mm for today wicked. Been to the mother ship pond tonight it could not be fuller. Yeehaa. We scared around 40. Ducks off so reckon its all good tonight and who knows what's next   It ll. be what It ll be I reckon but lookin good

----------


## Toby

I'm hoping it'll remain dry then they'll cut the maize a week before the 4th then for it to piss down and flood the paddocks.

----------


## Rushy

> We have 39mm for today wicked. Been to the mother ship pond tonight it could not be fuller. Yeehaa. We scared around 40. Ducks off so reckon its all good tonight and who knows what's next   It ll. be what It ll be I reckon but lookin good


Looks like you are in for a good season Happy

----------


## EeeBees

*10*

----------


## Dundee

Yup and is your name on the scoreboard yet Eeebees? I managed a 100% on a ten duck bag :Thumbsup: 

Shooting Game - Shoot Pheasant, Partridge, Duck or Pigeon | GunsOnPegs Games


From your warm up thread :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Yup and is your name on the scoreboard yet Eeebees? I managed a 100% on a ten duck bag
> 
> Shooting Game - Shoot Pheasant, Partridge, Duck or Pigeon | GunsOnPegs Games
> 
> 
> From your warm up thread


Now on opening day you will be looking for a mouse to shoot ducks with Dundee.

----------


## EeeBees

> Yup and is your name on the scoreboard yet Eeebees? I managed a 100% on a ten duck bag
> 
> Shooting Game - Shoot Pheasant, Partridge, Duck or Pigeon | GunsOnPegs Games
> 
> 
> From your warm up thread


Go you good thing!!! My name up on the scoreboard, heck no, I get so carried away I forget where the frekking space bar is :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

*SIX*

----------


## Dundee

> *SIX*






Woohooo!!!

----------


## Rushy

Steady Dundee, steady.  We don't want any false starts

----------


## Dundee

4 MORE SLEEPS...............and it is raining :Grin: 

This might be useful if you don't have a gun dog.

Pro Boat Retrieval Decoy 2.4 RTR V2 (PRB3650B) | Horizon Hobby - Radio Control R/C Planes, RC Airplanes, RC Helis and Helicopters, RC Cars, RC Trucks, RC Truggys, RC Boats, RC Radios, RC Engines, parts, hop-ups, and accessories


My dogs are ready :Grin:    Username add that too your kit. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Have you got enough cartridge's Dundee?  Wouldn't want you to run out.

----------


## Dundee

I hope so Rushy,thanks to Happy :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

NO SLEEPS TO GO!

Who on earth can sleep with opening this close?

----------


## username

> 4 MORE SLEEPS...............and it is raining
> 
> This might be useful if you don't have a gun dog.
> 
> Pro Boat Retrieval Decoy 2.4 RTR V2 (PRB3650B) | Horizon Hobby - Radio Control R/C Planes, RC Airplanes, RC Helis and Helicopters, RC Cars, RC Trucks, RC Truggys, RC Boats, RC Radios, RC Engines, parts, hop-ups, and accessories
> 
> 
> My dogs are ready   Username add that too your kit.


A guy i shoot with already has one it would be silly to have two :Have A Nice Day: . I sense by the comments and tone in my wifes voice when deeks are mentioned that im at my limit. Untill october milk cheque anyway. Then MORE CANADAS!!!!!!!

----------


## EeeBees

We are nearly there...

----------


## puku

> NO SLEEPS TO GO!
> 
> Who on earth can sleep with opening this close?


I totally agree GM.
Although the frost this morning didn't really turn me on

----------


## gadgetman

> I totally agree GM.
> Although the frost this morning didn't really turn me on


Only a light frost here but knowing where you are I'd say you would have had something a bit more noteworthy.

Damn I'm getting excited. Just wish they'd get more consistent with the weather guess for opening. They keep building my hopes, then dashing them.

----------


## Dundee

Well the rain radar was a load of shit,we got 14mm last night and looks like nothing soon,fingers x=ed

----------


## Chris

Rain here last night & forecast for it to continue until Tuesday . 

If you need more ammo Mr D ,have plenty here just holla dude.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks Chris

----------


## Dundee

> Rain here last night & forecast for it to continue until Tuesday . 
> 
> If you need more ammo Mr D ,have plenty here just holla dude.



I'm out Chris!! Just kidding :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Got no time tomorrow so we had to set up today. Got lawns to mow and water to cart :Sick: 

Myself and possom trapper headed over to no.1 pond with decoys to set up :Have A Nice Day: 

The set up



The northerly is forecast so we are planning that the ducks fly in from the South.

Dumped the acorns along the mai mai frontage of the pond :Grin: 



Got the Dundee Robo ducks hooks ready and will hang in the mai mai till we get bait on Saturday. :Wtfsmilie: 



possom trappers pup Bex came for the ride and more will be revealed in the varminting thread. :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Good to go Dundee

----------


## Dundee

yup all set, two nights to try and sleep.

----------


## EeeBees

*1* 

_Wishing You All a Safe Opening Weekend, with good friends, great dogs and sharp birds_

----------


## Dundee

> *1* 
> 
> _Wishing You All a Safe Opening Weekend, with good friends, great dogs and sharp birds_



Don't you sleep Friday either?

----------


## ishoot10s

Chur Eebs, you too!

----------


## Wirehunt

That's a nice looking dog there Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Good luck everyone,I hope this doesn't happen. Remember not to feed your dogs possom the night before, biscuits might be the option less gas in the mai mai.

Another tip,remove dogs collar when doing water retrieves,could prevent drowning. I have heard of dogs drowning getting snagged in there collars.

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=Dundee;112419]Attachment 9334
QUOTE]

Dundee are you laying down smoke so the ducks can't see you?

----------


## Malhunting

Just back from dropping my gear off at the river and found 400+ below my normal spot that shoots real well, so im gonna try this new spot instead of ol faithful.

----------


## Dundee

12 hours to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   We went back to the pond as we made some black swan siloughettes. A few ducks took off and there is a dab chick on there which makes a great little decoy with ripples.

----------

